# Female Dubia problem - water sac



## gothra (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, 

I had 3 female dubia with water sac protruding from its body recently; anyone know what it could be? Its soft, yellow, and filled with liquid. All my other dubias are fine and breeding well. I keep a dish of dog food and a dish of cereal in there all time; with water crystals and various fruits for moisture.







The sac will not go back in, and will leak staining the eggcrates. I tried to pull it out once, but it was not possible and the roach died later. Now I have separated the other 2 that had the sac. Any idea?


----------



## samatwwe (Jul 9, 2009)

Sorry I dont know too much but I think its the "eggsack" that It like takes back in its self. Then it gives birth to the live dubia. Im not positive, one of my Fusca's did that once, well I only noticed it once...

sam


----------



## OxDionysus (Jul 10, 2009)

I have never seen that ever come out of my Dubia. Maybe its some kind of parasite?


----------



## brothaT (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that it is a bad ootheca.  A few of my females had that problem when I fed some fruit with trace pesticides on it.


----------



## gothra (Jul 10, 2009)

brothaT said:


> I'm pretty sure that it is a bad ootheca.  A few of my females had that problem when I fed some fruit with trace pesticides on it.


Hi brothaT, how do you deal with the females with that problem? Do you leave them in the tub or do you pick them out and throw them away? I only use carrots, oranges and apples (all washed and skinned), perhaps there are traces of farm chemicals or pesticides I didn't wash off...Besides pesticides, could there be any other cause that will lead to the development of bad ootheca? I'm concerned if I'm not providing proper diet for the roaches. e.g. the dog food I'm using is intended for puppies, is that suppose to be good?


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 10, 2009)

That is the brood sack. It is NOT supposed to come out and most afflicted by this will die. If they did survive, they will no longer be fertile. Feed them off.


----------



## Jorpion (Jul 10, 2009)

My dubias do that all the time... leave her alone. It is likely that it is a brand new sac (the color is the giveaway for me). They tend to allow the new sacs to protrude (as yours is doing) in order to slightly harden and then they bring it back inside their bodies until birth day.


----------



## Matt K (Jul 10, 2009)

Wrong.  It is an inverted brood sac and she will die soon.  Feed her off.  Do not mistake it for a protruding ootheca that is being transferred from ovary sac to brood sac as Jorpion posted.


----------



## OxDionysus (Jul 10, 2009)

Matt K said:


> Wrong.  It is an inverted brood sac and she will die soon.  Feed her off.  Do not mistake it for a protruding ootheca that is being transferred from ovary sac to brood sac as Jorpion posted.


I have to agree on this... definitely NOT a protruding ootheca that is being transferred from ovary sac to brood


----------



## gothra (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the answers! Any idea what is causing inverted brood sac? Is it a natural happening or can it be due to their diet or parasites? I have around 25 females only, and suddenly 3 of them have inverted brood sacs, I find this very unusual.


----------



## dan4jana (May 6, 2011)

Did the problem continue?  Did they all die?  Were the other females effected?


----------



## xhexdx (May 6, 2011)

dan4jana said:


> Did the problem continue?  Did they all die?  Were the other females effected?


This was almost 2 years ago...


----------



## Sooner (May 8, 2011)

xhexdx said:


> This was almost 2 years ago...


I can only assume they're dead by now :}


----------

